# Are ENFP's the best leaders among NF types?



## Monsieur Dini (May 7, 2012)

I am talking in general terms.

ENFP has dominant Ne with auxiliary Fi and tertiary Te.
The only other NF type that has Te is INFP but it is their inferior function.

Does ENFp top 3 functions make them the best leaders Among the types of NF temperament?

In my personal opinion, a ENFP with developed Te makes a excellent leader in general, regardless of type.
But like many ENFP's they have to get over their unwillingness to control people.


----------



## Way of the Sword (Sep 8, 2011)

Meh, I've seen good and bad leaders from all personality types. There are so many different methods of leadership styles that it's impossible to really pin point and say, this particular group is greater at leading than this group. First what type of leader is the individual? Who exactly are they leading?

Alexander the Great was a fantastic leader who was an ENTP
Robert E Lee a great war general was a ISFJ

Can an ENFP be a great leader? Absolutely. Are they by default better at leading than other groups? Of course not. While ENFPs like any other type may have a strength in leading in one category, like getting people motivated may have leadership issues in another, controlling people.

My point is, it really comes down to the individual not the personality type.


----------



## da_gobbo (Feb 26, 2012)

i think the only answer i coudl give to that question is:

depends who you want led


----------



## lemondropG (Nov 11, 2010)

An ENFP is a great leader when they have a detail oriented supporting cast who can help develop & execute their ideas fully. ENFPs have excellent ideas & great people skills. But they can't do it alone. The more details they have to handle to execute an idea the less likely they are to follow through with it. They get bored.


----------



## IAmOrangeToday (Sep 30, 2011)

INFPs can make awesome leaders too. Fi gives us a strong commitment to making sure everyone in a group has their voice heard and doesn't get frustrated and disillusioned. Ne is the interacting function and can make for really funny and creative leadership. Si gives a meticulous attention to detail. The hopes of a team resting upon you also force you to be a bit more organised to avoid disspointing people - making people unhappy is my worst nightmare, and that's shared with a lot of other INFPs.

Woo INFPs!


----------



## Monsieur Dini (May 7, 2012)

Guys... 
I posted this on the ENFP and NF board at the same time a week or so ago.
This tread was dead and someone bumped it.

I explained why I thought ENFP might be the best leader type out of the NF's on the other tread.
I'll have to repost my explanations.


----------



## Monsieur Dini (May 7, 2012)

Let us break down the functions of all the NF types:

ENFJ- Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
INFP- Fi, Ne, Si, *Te*
INFJ- Ni, Fe, Ti, Se
ENFP-Ne, Fi, *Te*, Si

My explanation for this bold statement is this.
A ENFP with well developed 3 first functions with a great team make excellent leaders


----------



## Adasta (Nov 22, 2011)

The error in your argument is your assumption that Te = leadership.


----------



## Monsieur Dini (May 7, 2012)

No...
I posted this tread on the ENFP and the NF forum at the same time.
On the NF board it died a week ago so I ahve all my explanations on the other tread.


----------



## Monsieur Dini (May 7, 2012)

Adasta said:


> The error in your argument is your assumption that Te = leadership.


From the other tread:

_"One of a ENFP leader strength is that they can delegate work excellently.
A ENFP on a mission is a thing to watch.
The usual procrastination will be out the window.
The group accountability has a tremendous effect on a ENFP.
It can either motivate him, make him focused, enthusiastic and creative or it can make him get anxious and stressed.

Many ENFP's lack the self-confidence to lead, because all their life people haven't taken them seriously.
Assuming that the ENFP is just a silly goose and nothing more.
ENFP internalize people's view of them and the ENFP thinks "their right, I'm just a silly goose".

First the ENFP needs to build confidence, above everything else.

One of the ENFP leaders weakness is that they become too democratic which becomes inefficient
as well as undermining your authority.
Another weakness a ENFP leader has is that they have a tendency to micromanage, which is just bad in the long run since ENFP's aren't the most organised people in the world







.
It also causes irritation and frustration among the group members.
When a ENFP is aware of this tendency they can work on it.

ENFP should also develop a tough skin so they can deal with the criticism.

ENFP's are fast learners so they can improve and adjust under the process.

ENFP should delegate the work they are weak at to better suited in the group and let them do their thing.

Just my 2 cents"

_


----------



## aquavenae (May 16, 2012)

I am an awesome leader but I need my minions, I could never do it alone. I love studying how people work, and using their different strengths to accomplish different things fascinates me. I was a really good project manager. As long as I didn't have to spend time doing tedious repetitive stuff or be in conflict situations, that is  Hey, there are people who LOVE doing those sorts of things! Leading was a way for me to make everything happy and harmonious by assigning everyone specific and appropriate tasks and not having to follow any one project myself from start to finish. I felt a lot of pride in successfully organizing people (and I generally hate organizing). And I liked that everyone seemed to feel comfortable talking to me, which allowed me to keep things fluid and let me stay on top of potential problems. I think I could feel when someone needed a break or change of pace before they did. I was a LIKED leader, not just a good one.

Now I'm an independent contractor and I really miss working in that dynamic. Lonelytown.


----------



## Adasta (Nov 22, 2011)

Hussein Muhammed said:


> No...
> I posted this tread on the ENFP and the NF forum at the same time.
> On the NF board it died a week ago so I ahve all my explanations on the other tread.


Having read your explanations in the other thread, I believe that the error in your argument is your assumption that Te = leadership.


----------



## Monsieur Dini (May 7, 2012)

Adasta said:


> Having read your explanations in the other thread, I believe that the error in your argument is your assumption that Te = leadership.


Read the last post on page one in this tread.
And no My assumption doesn't simply come from Te.
It is part of my argument but not the main part.
If you really red all of my posts on that tread, then you wouldn't make that assumption.


----------



## Dastan (Sep 28, 2011)

Why isn't an ENFJ a better leader, for instance?
If there is a tendency of better and worse leaders among intuitives, I think ENFPs *may* be better leaders in terms of revolutionaries and changers or leaders for single projects, while *maybe* ENFJ make the better long-term leaders because of more reliability and structure.
Fe is also good for leading... how do you understand "leader"? In a military way?


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd say for the most part its the ENXJ's who are the most able leaders, IN GENERAL. (Pun intended.) But for an inspirational leader, who leads from the front with daring deeds and a willingness to do it themselves, I'd put the ENFP's right up there, my ENFP girlfriend is a great inspiration and leader in my life, I'd say she probably is the dominant one in the relationship to a degree at least, in that she makes the initial decision, then I pick from the possible choices. But I digress...

ENFP's are pretty talented as leaders, they have: Che Guevara, Fidel Castro, Mahmoud Ahmedinajad (SP?) and Gadaffi in there number... Sorry for spelling mistakes if it causes offence to anyone, can't spell, Irans #1 very well...


----------



## aquavenae (May 16, 2012)

Lolling at Hussein because I'm hearing him with a Rasta accent.
@Adasta didn't say your argument was invalid, just that she disagrees with the Te + leadership part.


----------



## Adasta (Nov 22, 2011)

Hussein Muhammed said:


> Read the last post on page one in this tread.
> And no My assumption doesn't simply come from Te.
> It is part of my argument but not the main part.
> If you really red all of my posts on that tread, then you wouldn't make that assumption.


It is certainly the fulcrum of your argument.

Frankly, your question is too ambiguous to be responded to accurately. Is one type a better leader than another? Only if there are a finite numbers of scenarios in which to lead. You clearly valourise Te and, in your responses to numerous claims that ENFJs would be the best leaders, subordinate Fe to Te. Yet there are countless ENFJ politicians, for example.

Also, your promotion of Te as the "leadership quality" lends itself to the subtext of your proposition, which is in fact that ENFPs are the best to lead. Whether or not that is the case, ENFPs have weaknesses that denigrate their Te, namely their inferior Si. It's all well and good to Have Tertiary Te, but you won't be much of a leader if you don't learn from the past.


I just don't think your argument has much solidity. I know it's been given under the guise of a debate, but I think your tone and persistence imply you are proposing ENFPs to be the best leaders. I'm saying that it depends on the circumstance. I can think of countless instances where an INFP would be a superior leader, regardless of our "inferior Te", which you have implied would limit our leadership abilities.


----------



## aquavenae (May 16, 2012)

@Adasta, you totally sound like a smart leader type. I will follow you into battle forthwith.


----------



## Monsieur Dini (May 7, 2012)

Again I asked it as a question.
Did I offend you in any way?
Sure I agree..
In different situations different types of leaders do better.

Inferior Te doesn't make you a lesser leader.
My point was the placement of the 3 functions and depending on the development of those functions would a ENFp be among the best leaders of the NF's.

In what situation do you feel a Infp would be better fitted than a ENFp to lead for example(ofc both being equals)?
This is a genuine question.

Also, being a politician doesn't automatically make you a good leader.
There are many ESFP politicians as well


----------



## Dastan (Sep 28, 2011)

Hussein Muhammed said:


> In what situation do you feel a Infp would be better fitted than a ENFp to lead for example(ofc both being equals)?
> This is a genuine question.
> l


In school, having a more quiet and concentrated group task, maybe painting something in arts lesson?


If you mean leader in terms of a tactic military officer in a battle or something like that, Ne and Te and the impulsive and quick nature of ENFPs could be more effective than the functions of other idealists.


----------

